# Japanese chisel set??



## Vectorboy (May 25, 2017)

Hi 
I bought an old set a set of japanese chisels. But since i dont know anything about them i havent dared to put them to use. I mean i love my old e.a berg chisels and i take cear of them. But these chisels seems more like a work art than tools. Therefore i would realy appreciate if anyone could tell me what i dealing with.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Are those chisels…...damascus steel??


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

"Damascus" is one of the most misused terms. Especially on LJ.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a high quality set of Japanese chisels, congrats!

Are the backs similar to this?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

They're chisels like any other chisels. They're beautiful and look like a top line set. You need to set the hoops (the rings on the tops of the handles). You can find out how to do that on www.toolsforworkingwood.com Use them like any other chisels. Grats on a nice find!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Though you stated they are "an old set", the handles still having their stickers in place and undamaged, tell me they're unused. The hoops or rings, need to be set prior to use. Japanese chisels, unlike their Western counterparts, are usually struck with a metal hammer. Japanese hammers for this use, have a flat side and a somewhat rounded side. The hoop prevents the handle from splitting when struck with a metal hammer, which is the traditional tool used. The link below has instructions on how to set the hoops on your chisels.

Oh, not knowing how you acquired them or what you paid, generally a set such as these run from around $2k to over $3k from a dealer. Enjoy them. They're probably among the best chisels made.

Link to setting the hoops.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Certainly made for collectors. You'll probably need
to seek out somebody who can read Japanese
to be sure but they look like these ones:
https://www.fine-tools.com/G310795.html


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Damascus steel is cheap nowadays, check eBay. They crank it out in Pakistan or one of those countries.


----------



## Vectorboy (May 25, 2017)

damascus
I guess they are damascus in the common use of the term, sandwich forged steel. I dont know what is considerd proper damascus. But since the are plus 30 years old I reckon there's a chance they where made before the preforged damacus lumps came in to play in japanese blacksmiths.










waho6o9
Nope. They only have one hollow










builtinbkyn 
Oh, thanks! I didn't know about setting the hoops. Your right it seems like the previous owner berley toucht them (only a couple of them has "marks" from a whetstone"). 
I got them of a swedish craighslist counterpart, they belonged to a retired shipbuilder.

Loren 
Yes I have contemplated asking a distant relative translate the writing. I might do that.

And thanks a lot for all the answers


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I think the PC term is "laminated steel" or folded steel since technically no one today makes "Damascus steel", nor have they for hundreds of years and there was nothing special about it when they did besides it looked cool and was a way to extend high quality steels which were much more expensive and rare back then, by mixing them with inferior grades.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

It's called pattern-welded damascus in modern terminology. "Real" damascus is a lost process. There are a few attempts at re-creating the old style damascus, such as Wootz steel. Those chisels look amazing, I'm jealous. I would want to use them instead of just displaying.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just as a side note, there are some who have rediscovered how to make real Damascus steel. A metallurgy professor by the name of Dr. John. D Verhoeven and a blacksmith recreated the method. You can do a Google search for him and his papers are available online.


----------



## Vectorboy (May 25, 2017)

Okey from now on I will stick to the term folded steel….

As for the chisels Im still torn. I think I will try to get an translation before I put them in to use. Usually I buy vintage hand tools that look like ******************** and needs a lot of TLC. If builtinbkyn ballpark figures are correct, I might flip them because they dont give me much joy in the box. Im just not comfortable with using that pricey tools. Maybe if I was i better woodworker, I mean there has to be a limit how much subpar your skill is to your tools.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

I just finished reading both of Dr. Verhoeven's articles. Thanks Redoak. They make Damascus ingots now. The blacksmith won't tell his heat cycle but Dr Verhoeven's article describes very well the formulae for making Damascus steel. It is not a folding process. It is a chemical-mechanical process that occurs when the ingots are made. When they are forged there is actually nanotechnology taking place at the molten-christalline front of the steel. this is facilitated by the additatives of Vanadium, Chromium and Titanium all common in India at the time. I was definitely not a folded process.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I read one of his papers and I stand corrected.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think more in the case of Japanese "Sword Steel"

Yes, those chisels were made by folding two types of steels. After they have been made, they are acid etched to show off the layers better…


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

There are several great videos on youtube on setting up a new japanese chisel. Also checkout Brian Holcombe's website. A good book would be "Japanese Woodworking Tools", by Toshio Odate.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Very interesting thread.

-Madts.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Well whatever they are, they will be expensive, as those are hammered hoops and folded steel. Can you get a closer picture with the makers sticker or find the makers mark on the chisel if there is one. it's usually hammer punched into the top of the chisel.


----------



## Vectorboy (May 25, 2017)

> Well whatever they are, they will be expensive, as those are hammered hoops and folded steel. Can you get a closer picture with the makers sticker or find the makers mark on the chisel if there is one. it s usually hammer punched into the top of the chisel.
> 
> - UpstateNYdude


I have a tendency to enter in to rabbit holes, and these chisels has sent head first in to one. So I've been reading up on japanese tools these last few days. And i manage to sort out the sticker as a Densan label, unfortunately it doesn't reveal who made them just that they were made with traditional methods and materials. Here's a picture of the makers stamp though 











> There are several great videos on youtube on setting up a new japanese chisel. Also checkout Brian Holcombe s website. A good book would be "Japanese Woodworking Tools", by Toshio Odate.
> 
> - djwong


Thanks. I will check out Toshio Odate book.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

You might also try Harrelson Stanley he used to sell Japanese tools.I bought most of mine from him.Not sure what's he doing these days but he has website.And still sells his sharp skate.Dont he put off he try's to sell you one its a great tool and he's really a great guy.
https://www.shapton.com/contact


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

I am not certain, but the inscription may be 義廣 - Yoshihiro. Makers will sometimes like to use complicated forms of obscure characters for a more stylized look. This makes it difficult to read or look up.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Regarding this quote, he may call it that, which would be like me showing you a piece of stained poplar and telling you its black walnut.



> I just finished reading both of Dr. Verhoeven s articles. Thanks Redoak. They make Damascus ingots now. *The blacksmith won t tell his heat cycle but Dr Verhoeven s article describes very well the formulae for making Damascus steel. It is not a folding process. It is a chemical-mechanical process that occurs when the ingots are made.* When they are forged there is actually nanotechnology taking place at the molten-christalline front of the steel. this is facilitated by the additatives of Vanadium, Chromium and Titanium all common in India at the time. I was definitely not a folded process.
> 
> - pontic


Looks like Damascus does not equal Damascus, that's the only point I was making. Pedantry to some, important to others.

Felt the need to mention it after seeing hammered bicycle chains being refered to as Damascus. Failing to correct it in a public forum leads to more and more misinformed people. At least that's the way I think about it.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Can you post a clear pic of the label on the handle? That is the makers label and should make it easier to identify them. Well hopefully. My bench chisels are Kumagoro. It's on the label. They're a lesser brand I purchased from Gramercy Tools.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

These guys are down the street from my shop. Mokuchi Woodworking You can try emailing them for help in identifying the chisels.

Also, they hold an open shop on Tuesday evenings. I have yet to attend one but will in the next week or two. If I remember, I show them the pics you posted to see if they have any info.


----------



## Vectorboy (May 25, 2017)

> I am not certain, but the inscription may be 義廣 - Yoshihiro. Makers will sometimes like to use complicated forms of obscure characters for a more stylized look. This makes it difficult to read or look up.
> 
> - djwong


Might be. Tahnks. I have tried to translate the inscription myself with translation apps but it didn't work very well.

thanks. i will send both mokuchi and harrelson an email, if im lucky they might be able to sort if out.

here is a better pic of the the label, but its only the densa mark. The writing seems to match other densa stickers


----------

